# Easton Carbon One



## jpott62

Has anyone shot the easton carbon one arrows for field? I'm just looking for a little information on them as far as how well they hold up and group. I am trying to decide between those or some acc arrows. Thanks everyone.


----------



## short-n-fast

I have some 450's on order , waiting for them to come in...I am hoping that they will be as good as the old Vector shafts that were discontinued.....i have friends shooting the 600's now and durability is not an issue...rear impacts haven't produced any cracks.groups are real tight out to 60 so far...and the price is right for a dozen....I'm getting these to replace my A/C/E's for field and us those just for Fita shoots....


----------



## super*

I have heard desent things about them but Id strongly segest the accs


----------



## psargeant

super* said:


> I have heard desent things about them but Id strongly segest the accs


Carbon 1 I thought was the replacement for the Redline..they were OK field shafts, but I'd go ACC as well...


----------



## dw97224

I spun a bunch of them out when they first got delivered and a lot of them weren't straight


----------



## steve morley

I went to the shop to buy carbon1 and somehow came away with Navigators lol, I'm VERY pleased with them, I was shooting carbon express maxima's before and they don't bareshaft anywhere near as good as the Navs.


----------



## titanium man

If you really want a straight shaft, as well as all carbon, try the McKinney II's. Very nice. I have no idea what the price point is vs. the carbon ones, but the McKinney II's use ACE components, as well as G nocks. The ACE points are acceptable, but I use the G size Beiter nocks. Outstanding arrow. They are extremely light, and seem to be very durable.


----------



## GILL

I've been shooting the Carbon One shafts for a week now. I have been very pleased with how straight they are, how well they fly and group. They appear to be about the same diameter as ACE's of a similar spine. I have been shooting a lot the past few days between 20 and 65 yards and haven't had a problem. I am impressed.

I don't think they are simply rebranded Redlines, I believe it's a different construction process.


----------



## short-n-fast

just shot my first half with the cabon one 450's , with 120 gr in the nose , got a 20 and a 60 and punched it in my archers mark ,....dropped 1 point that half....the arrows group very consistent , have great flight ,,, ill be shooting these for a bit to see if the will replace my A/C/Es ...the price is right for the budget ,,,,,they seem to be very very durable....


----------



## short-n-fast

if anyone is wondering , the 450 shaft OD is .230 ,,, and i just weighed the entire dozen , and they are all 269 gr.......very consistent...


----------



## roofer

bought a doz. for son nice arrow


----------



## RatherBArchery

Trying to keep pace with Roofer's son I had to buy a dozen as well, very nice in my opinion!!! I would recommend to anyone.
I am shooting them a little weak (per archers advantage) and they fly GREAT out of my Supra. I only had one point pull out and that was due to lack of hot melt, operator error


----------



## roofer

I will let Dakota know that Ray


----------



## Brad HT

Id like to try some, but am worried they might not be as tough as my ACC's. Could use something a little smaller diameter. Cant beat the price considering the other options....


----------



## RatherBArchery

I have guys at the club wanting to switch to Carbon One's because they are tired of finding creased arrows in their quivers full of ACC's. If you use pin nocks I do not know how you would ruin an C1 shaft, unless you shoot it into the wood target frame. Flex test them once a round or when you hit something and you would be fine, IMHO. They seem VERY tough to me. BTW, they are smaller diameter than the ACC's!!


Brad HT said:


> Id like to try some, but am worried they might not be as tough as my ACC's. Could use something a little smaller diameter. Cant beat the price considering the other options....


----------



## RatherBArchery

I hope to see you guys at the club, enjoy shooting with all three of you guys(gals). BTW, I will have the disks ready for the weekend.


roofer said:


> I will let Dakota know that Ray


----------



## Bowjoe1972

I just got the carbon 1.. I was sighting it in I took 1 inch off my origional length now there dead on but while sighting in I forgot to move my sight and shot through my garage wall arrow is still 100%.. I never shot field before just a 3d guy but wanna do more field and fita so got them to see if I like field and fita and I am loving the arrows.. well worth the $..


----------



## RatherBArchery

I think if folks would try them they would change their minds about them compared to the ACC's. I do not have issue's pulling them out of Temlock board either, may get a little clingons once in a while but nothing horrible. I usually scrape it off with my finger nail.


----------



## GILL

I've had a little more time to play with my Carbon One arrows and am still impressed. The entire dozen was within 1 grain. I had a few that had a slight bobble when spun however they all group the same. They are smaller than ACC's, closer to ACE's actually. As far as durability goes, I've destroyed dozens of ACC's with collapsed side walls. I'm guessing the Carbon One will be a little tougher.

I'm shooting 550 shafts, 27.5" with 110 grain points out of 53 lbs.


----------



## ultratec00

I picked up some 450s for distance shooting and found they grouped so well at all distances, decided to shoot them for 3D as well. Weight matched very well, better than the +/- 1 gr advertised. Seem to be holding up very well also. They do buck the wind quite well.

Shot ACCs when I was doing the field thing. Problem I had for the bows I typically shot was the 3-28 was light on spine and the 3-39 were heavier than what I wanted to shoot. The 450s were in the weight range that I was looking for. It's hard to beat an ACC, but if I were so inclined to shoot field again, I'd be shooting the C1s. 



GILL said:


> I've had a little more time to play with my Carbon One arrows and am still impressed. The entire dozen was within 1 grain. I had a few that had a slight bobble when spun however they all group the same. They are smaller than ACC's, closer to ACE's actually. As far as durability goes, I've destroyed dozens of ACC's with collapsed side walls. I'm guessing the Carbon One will be a little tougher.
> 
> I'm shooting 550 shafts, 27.5" with 110 grain points out of 53 lbs.


----------



## short-n-fast

jpott62 ... Hopefully you like what you saw at the ASA shoot yesterday...those arrows shot better than i did.....I like them ,,,they have a spot in my quiver....know to see if they group at 70 and 90 ....


----------



## BowStrapped

Anyone else have anything to add or update to the Carbon Ones ? I'm thinking about trying a dozen myself.


----------



## RatherBArchery

I am starting to see more and more of these at shoots, mine perform awesome!!!!
I am considering putting L6 cams on my Supra and am afraid that the C1's do not have a spine stiff enough for that combo.
Maybe they will come out with some 300 spine options next year??!!


----------



## BowStrapped

What spine Carbon One would anyone suggest for:

Hoyt Vantage Elite, Spiral X, 28.5" draw, 57-60lbs, 187FF, 110gr point ?

I'm going to get a dozen of them and probably sell a dozen ACC 3-39's I have that are brand new shafts.

Thank You


----------



## Spotshooter2

BowStrapped said:


> What spine Carbon One would anyone suggest for:
> 
> Hoyt Vantage Elite, Spiral X, 28.5" draw, 57-60lbs, 187FF, 110gr point ?
> 
> I'm going to get a dozen of them and probably sell a dozen ACC 3-39's I have that are brand new shafts.
> 
> Thank You


The 410's


----------

